# C&Co mystery bottle



## ferrara

We have found an old farmers garbage pit on our property. Found this and wondering if anyone can identify it. 
 It is small and thin (may hold 5cc at most). It is clear glass and is only 2 inches tall. With a small cork as well as a small metal screw top. Raised glass marker on front face says C &Co. The "&Co" is wrapped by the first C.  Thanks in advance! The kids and I are enjoying our new found hobby...


----------



## epackage

Cunningham & Co. was the bottle maker out of Pittsburg, could be a pill bottle of some kind...Welcome to the forum, pic's would be great....Jim


----------



## ferrara

Thanks for the reply. Here's the picture. . .  first time uploading photo - hope this works.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Dan,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for bringing what looks like a purse size cologne or perfume.

 Could'ya take some nice focusy close ups of the lip and cap, the logo, and the base? More bottle, less paper, please.


----------



## epackage

That doesn't look like a bottle makers mark, that seems to be whatever Co. sold the perfume...Jim


----------



## madman

i  believe it stands for colgate & co. perfumers, new york  cool little bottle !


----------



## madman

notice the monogram on this bottle and the lid   http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Colgate-Co-New-York-Cologne-Bottle-Tin-Top-/380304478515?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588be9d133


----------



## surfaceone

Bullseye Mike,






 This is the later logo.

 The earlier one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 William Colgate

 "In 1806 William Colgate, an English immigrant, founded a starch, soap and candle enterprise on Dutch Street in New York City. Getting the jump on others, Colgate obtained a giant kettle and proceeded to render (purify) his fat (for soap and candle making) himself. After buying out his early partner, Frances Smith, in 1813, the business became "William Colgate and Company".
 In 1817 Colgate's first advertising appeared, for "Soap, Mould and Dipt Candles".
 Sometime after 1817, Colgate's brother-in-law, John Gilbert, built a starch factory in what is now Jersey City, New Jersey. In 1847 all of Colgate's factory operations were moved to the New Jersey site.
 William Colgate died in 1857 and the business was renamed â€”Colgate and Company.
 Colgate and Company began to venture into perfumery in 1866. 1872 saw the introduction of their landmark soap, "Cashmere Bouquet", a milled, perfumed toilet soap. ("Octagon" was their longtime best seller laundry soap and it was immortalized by a giant, octagon-shaped clock, first over the company's New York offices; later, in an updated version, over their Jersey City factory.)

 Caprice Toilet Water By Colgate
 In 1873 Colgate introduced their first toothpaste â€” an aromatic dental cream sold in jars.
 In 1896 Colgate introduced its first tube toothpaste, a model very similar to the product it sells today.
 Although nobody would have guessed it in 1896, the introduction of tube toothpaste no doubt spelled the beginning of the end of Colgate and Company as perfumers. By the 1920's, Colgate was strongly focused on it's highly profitable dental products.
 Yet looking back a few years we find that in 1906 â€” Colgate's centennial year â€” the Colgate product line included 625 varieties of perfume, in addition to their dental products and perfumed soap!
 Today Colgate's years as a perfume marketer are largely forgotten." Photos & text from Perfume Projects.


----------



## ferrara

Logo close up...


----------



## ferrara

more pic less paper... I'll send one more shortly.


----------



## ferrara

Cap and cork...

 Thanks for the help!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Where are you from, I see "pit" and "5cc" so I'm thinking not US. Anyway, welcome and here's your bottle. EBAY
 # 1901 Dactylis  FROM


----------



## ferrara

Fantastic! Thank you for your help! 
 BTW - We are actually from Western NY (Rochester area). Where apparently we use the word "pit" more than other parts of the country (LOL). The 5cc comes from my background in pharmacy. We seem to be pulling bottles mostly late 1800's early 1900's from the site. Have around 30 so far and have been able to identify most of them through internet research. myinsulators.com has been particularly helpful. There is one Glass Factory Mark we have not been able to identify. Do you recognize this one?


----------



## madman

hazel atlas is the answer to the above mark,  care to show any pix of your other finds? wed love to see um


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hazel atlas  care to show any pix of your other finds? wed love to see um


----------



## ferrara

Here are four others we are trying to learn more about. From small to large: First from left - Bottom marker says V&'S.; Second from left - 4oz on face, bottom marker is very light (wont show in photo) it may say F B C. CO also blended in is a 130 and a 4 above the CO; Third from left - Has a greenish tint with bottom marker W. T. CO. with a 4 in the center, U.S.A on bottom; Fourth from left is unmarked. All four are "BIMAL" type.


----------

